# Do you know anyone that can alter the length of T-shirt in Syndey?



## LEEMA (Jul 19, 2010)

My friend has shipped 700 untis T-shirt to Sydney. Their customer find it's too long. Now they need to find a factory can alter the length of t-shirt for them?


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi friend,

try to google search some garment MANUFACTURERS from Australia, Around Sydney zone would be better, they can provide you the service and charge the repair job. 

Good luck.


----------



## LEEMA (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks. Will have a try.


----------

